# Resources for LR4



## Gene_mtl (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure where to post this. Not even sure if I correctly identify my question in the subject.  Moderators please feel free to relocate if necessary.

I come to LR4 from LR 2.7, opting not to spend the money upgrading to LR3.

I had a good number of links to blogs, websites, etc that shared presets, tips & tricks, and tutorials on how to improve one's organization, keywording, metadata, developing/processing, outputting, etc.

Realizing LR4 is only newly released, I am still a bit surprised by the lack of such resources for LR4.  Could it be that all the gurus (and wannabe gurus <smile>) are too busy learning the new version that they've not had time to post to their blogs, sites, etc?

And assuming that eventually such resources will become available, is there need for a forum topic where we could post links to such resources?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 23, 2012)

There's a start of such a list on the official Lightroom blog, Lightroom Journal.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Gene, yeah, good idea.  

Sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been busy finishing my book, but I should be around more now... well, once I've caught up with 275 threads, anyway!

Most of the tips and tricks for LR3 still apply to LR4.  Were there particular subjects you'd like to see?


----------



## Gene_mtl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for that kink, *Mark*. Several interesting references there (as well as several I already have in my bookmarks.)

*Victoria*: Can't say I have a specif topic in mind (Though I suspect I'll be devouring anything and every I can find on processing images in the new development module for a while)  Most of the resources I have bookmarked today such as _Lightroom Secrets, Lightroom Secrets, DekeBlog,_ and even this forum I discovered on someone's recommendation.  So thought it might be beneficial to members if we had a place to post inks to such resources.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a good idea.  I'm busy compiling a list of links.  If anyone wants to post links here to their favorite preset download sites, blogs, plug-ins, etc., I'll put them all together.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2012)

Post them to this thread as you find them and I'll compile them.


----------

